# NT vs SF?



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I definitely fit the ENTP stereotype and attributes according to the Jung Personality Types, but sometimes I feel like an ESFP on certain days. 

Yes, I am definitely extroverted.
Yes-- I am intuitive, but I also have some sensing going on.
Yes-- I do think and use a lot of logic, but sometimes I honestly can feel and empathize with certain stuff.
Yes, I am definitely a perceiver.

Is it just that some of me is better developed than others, or am I pretty equal in some parts? Or can I actually shift according to the situation? I want to know. :mellow:


----------



## dombore (Jul 27, 2014)

Why don't you try to go by the cognitive functions? 
It's pretty obvious everyone uses all of them but the order is what makes a type.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

dombore said:


> Why don't you try to go by the cognitive functions?
> It's pretty obvious everyone uses all of them but the order is what makes a type.


Can you link me to that?


----------



## dombore (Jul 27, 2014)

There's a whole "cognitive functions" section in the forum. You can look at the stickies. (sorry, I don't have enough messages to put links)


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

dombore said:


> There's a whole "cognitive functions" section in the forum. You can look at the stickies. (sorry, I don't have enough messages to put links)


Thanks.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Mehz, two months later and I'm still stuck xP 

I'm almost certain I'm an ESTP, but I still think I use more Fi than Fe, but way more Ti than Fi. 

What's up with that?


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

I struggled with the whole ESFP/ESTP/ENTP typing before, and I am still struggling with it. I guess what decides things for me is the cognitive functions;
Fi vs Fe 
Fi- How well do you know yourself? Your own emotions, your own thoughts, etc.? Do you know yourself well? When predicting others, are you more likely to put yourselves in their shoes and predict their actions according to what YOU would have done, or will you predict them correctly? 
Fe- Are you better with emphasizing with others? Not necessarily being nice to them, but understanding what they feel, and the ability to accurately know how someone will act/feel.

If you are more of the first; ESFP.
If you are more of the second; ESTP/ENTP

ESTP vs ENTP
Se vs Ne
Do you see things for what they are? For example, lets say you are observing people in a class. Are you more likely to see two girls talking, that's it. The end. Or are you more likely to guess what they are talking about, carefully watch their reactions as to whether they are talking about a serious topic, whether they can get along or secretly hates each other, etc. 

If you can't decide what's your strongest function, Se or Ne, try figuring out your weakest function.
Is your weaker function Ni?
(I can't explain Ni, I just don't know how, sorry)
Or is your weakest function Si?
Si- the ability to remember details from the past. Lets say you been in a really memorable and touching incident, can you vividly recall the details; the names of those there, what you are wearing, how you are feeling, etc.?

I hope this helps.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@ArtOfBreaking - Thanks for your help, but I think if I do a questionnaire and fill it out as truthfully as I can, and do a functions test, that may also help. At the moment, I seem to definitely be an ESxP type. I'm still confirming this. I don't think I'm an ENxP. I'm definitely drifting towards ESTP though.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> @ArtOfBreaking - Thanks for your help, but I think if I do a questionnaire and fill it out as truthfully as I can, and do a functions test, that may also help. At the moment, I seem to definitely be an ESxP type. I'm still confirming this. I don't think I'm an ENxP. I'm definitely drifting towards ESTP though.


Many people says that the functions tests are utterly inaccurate, but I haven't tried out one myself. I hope you find your type, though!
Also, here, the Ni vs Si thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/352338-si-vs-ni.html
You can probably eliminate ENTP if you think that Ni is your weakest function. ^^


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Many people says that the functions tests are utterly inaccurate, but I haven't tried out one myself. I hope you find your type, though!
> Also, here, the Ni vs Si thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/352338-si-vs-ni.html
> You can probably eliminate ENTP if you think that Ni is your weakest function. ^^


I think I have more Ni than Si, to be honest. 

But I'm kinda tryna confirm the Fi vs Ti part. 

Sometimes I come across as using Fi, other times Ti.

I'm either a very logical ESFP, stuck in an Se-Te loop, or a bit of a feely ESTP. I do think I am verging more towards ESTP, but there's still more to come, lol.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> I think I have more Ni than Si, to be honest.
> 
> But I'm kinda tryna confirm the Fi vs Ti part.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can try comparing Fi vs Fe and Ti vs Te?
If Fi and Te is stronger-ESFP
If Ti and Fe is stronger- ESTP/ENTP

I wish I could be of more help, but that's all I got, sorry. Perhaps you can try making a thread in the ESTP/ESFP forums?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Maybe you can try comparing Fi vs Fe and Ti vs Te?
> If Fi and Te is stronger-ESFP
> If Ti and Fe is stronger- ESTP/ENTP
> 
> I wish I could be of more help, but that's all I got, sorry. Perhaps you can try making a thread in the ESTP/ESFP forums?


I'm trying to, but it's hard; I'm trying to understand the definitions, but a lot of the websites have too many different function definitions, it's confusing <.<


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> I'm trying to, but it's hard; I'm trying to understand the definitions, but a lot of the websites have too many different function definitions, it's confusing <.<


Se- I see a box
Si- I'd seen the box.
Te- Is the box useful?
Ti- let me think about the box.
Fe- how is the box going to affect others?
Fi- how is the box going to affect me?
Ne- Is that really a box?
Ni- there is probably no box.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> Se- I see a box
> Si- I'd seen the box.
> Te- Is the box useful?
> Ti- let me think about the box.
> ...


Hm. This is the story of the box:

-I see the box. The box is square and deep. It's also pink. And it's a little frayed around the edges. Oh look, it has an address on it. It's from Dale Farm. Some idiot musta dumped it here. I feel the box. It's dry, but a little hot, since it's a Summer's Day. Shit. Now I'm sweating buckets as I run over to the box. Owch. My feet are sore. I can feel the insoles rubbing against my feet and smell the rubber soles melting against the tar. I grab it, but see something peculiar sticking out of it.

-Hm. What can I use it for? Do I really need it? Can I use it? Should I pick it up and keep it for an emergency? How do I know when to use it? Crap. I'll just pick it up and bring it home. Makes more sense than letting it sit there and rot.

-Now I need to use the box. Two people need it to store their apples in it... They're struggling like mad. How will carrying them home without a box affect them? Will they even make it as far as their own cars? But again.. Should I give 'em it? What if I need the box. It's a Catch twenty two situation.. Damn..

-After a few moments of debating, I go over and give them the box. They thank me, but it turns out it isn't a box. There is no box, only a cardbord basket. I had been usin' it wrong all along. They pull out the contents and thank me.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ElementAbstracted definitionEnglish AcronymSymbolDescriptionExtraverted logic (thinking)external dynamics of objectsTeTe is efficiency of an action, technical processes, the accomplishment of work, the efficient and prudent use of resources, factual accuracy, and the acquisition of relevant and useful information. Te understands the difference between effective and ineffective behavior when performing a procedure or accomplishing a task, and aspires to increase the frequency of productive outcomes within a system.Extraverted ethics (feeling)internal dynamics of objectsFeFe is responsible for the perception of an emotional state in an individual and the bodily and linguistic expression of emotions. Fe is able to influence others' emotional condition and to communicate its own, "infecting" others. Fe is used especially in generating and recognizing excitement and enthusiasm.Extraverted sensingexternal statics of objectsSeSe is responsible for the perception, control, defense, and acquisition of space, territory, and control. It observes outward appearances, estimates whether forces are in alignment or conflict, and uses strength of will and power-based methods to achieve purposes. Se understands territory and physical aggression. It is also the function of contact and apprehension of qualia.Extraverted intuitioninternal statics of objectsNeNe is responsible for understanding the essence (permanent but not obvious traits) of a thing, estimating the potential and latent capabilities for people and things, and visualizing the likely outcome of events. It is responsible for the sense of interest or boredom. Ne will speculate as to why an event occurs, but sees the specific event as static and unalterable.Introverted logic (thinking)external statics of fieldsTiTi is responsible for understanding logic and structure, categorizations, ordering and priorities, logical analysis and distinctions, logical explanations. Ti interprets information according to how it fits into a validating system. Ti is particularly aware of logical consistency and how concepts relate to each other in meaning and structure, independently of particular purposes.Introverted ethics (feeling)internal statics of fieldsFiFi is responsible for understanding the quality, nature, and proper maintenance of personal relations; makes moral judgments; and aspires to humanism and kindness. Fi has a strong understanding of the social hierarchy and how people feel about each other, their attitudes of like or dislike, enthrallment or disgust, repulsion or attraction, enmity or friendship.Introverted sensingexternal dynamics of fieldsSiSi is responsible for perception of physical sensations; questions of comfort, coziness, and pleasure; and a sense of harmony and acclimation with one's environment (especially physical). Si understand how well a person or thing's behavior agrees with its nature as well as the differences between comfortable behaviors and positions and uncomfortable ones.Introverted intuitioninternal dynamics of fieldsNiNi is responsible for the estimation of the passage of time, the understanding of a course of processes in time, and forecasting. Ni understand how things may change and evolve over time and throughout history. Ni is acutely aware of events that are occurring outside of the immediate perception of the moment, and sees events as part of a continuous flow. Ni perceives the possible ramifications of future events and notices ties to the past. Ni observes behavioral patterns and can assess a person's character.


Which is the function you are repulsed by in others, and are the least likely to use ?

Which is the function you are attracted by/admire in others, but can't seem to utilize yourself?

Choose from the dichotomies to get a fair picture of things, and paste it here: Socionics Dichotomies


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> ElementAbstracted definitionEnglish AcronymSymbolDescriptionExtraverted logic (thinking)external dynamics of objectsTeTe is efficiency of an action, technical processes, the accomplishment of work, the efficient and prudent use of resources, factual accuracy, and the acquisition of relevant and useful information. Te understands the difference between effective and ineffective behavior when performing a procedure or accomplishing a task, and aspires to increase the frequency of productive outcomes within a system.Extraverted ethics (feeling)internal dynamics of objectsFeFe is responsible for the perception of an emotional state in an individual and the bodily and linguistic expression of emotions. Fe is able to influence others' emotional condition and to communicate its own, "infecting" others. Fe is used especially in generating and recognizing excitement and enthusiasm.Extraverted sensingexternal statics of objectsSeSe is responsible for the perception, control, defense, and acquisition of space, territory, and control. It observes outward appearances, estimates whether forces are in alignment or conflict, and uses strength of will and power-based methods to achieve purposes. Se understands territory and physical aggression. It is also the function of contact and apprehension of qualia.Extraverted intuitioninternal statics of objectsNeNe is responsible for understanding the essence (permanent but not obvious traits) of a thing, estimating the potential and latent capabilities for people and things, and visualizing the likely outcome of events. It is responsible for the sense of interest or boredom. Ne will speculate as to why an event occurs, but sees the specific event as static and unalterable.Introverted logic (thinking)external statics of fieldsTiTi is responsible for understanding logic and structure, categorizations, ordering and priorities, logical analysis and distinctions, logical explanations. Ti interprets information according to how it fits into a validating system. Ti is particularly aware of logical consistency and how concepts relate to each other in meaning and structure, independently of particular purposes.Introverted ethics (feeling)internal statics of fieldsFiFi is responsible for understanding the quality, nature, and proper maintenance of personal relations; makes moral judgments; and aspires to humanism and kindness. Fi has a strong understanding of the social hierarchy and how people feel about each other, their attitudes of like or dislike, enthrallment or disgust, repulsion or attraction, enmity or friendship.Introverted sensingexternal dynamics of fieldsSiSi is responsible for perception of physical sensations; questions of comfort, coziness, and pleasure; and a sense of harmony and acclimation with one's environment (especially physical). Si understand how well a person or thing's behavior agrees with its nature as well as the differences between comfortable behaviors and positions and uncomfortable ones.Introverted intuitioninternal dynamics of fieldsNiNi is responsible for the estimation of the passage of time, the understanding of a course of processes in time, and forecasting. Ni understand how things may change and evolve over time and throughout history. Ni is acutely aware of events that are occurring outside of the immediate perception of the moment, and sees events as part of a continuous flow. Ni perceives the possible ramifications of future events and notices ties to the past. Ni observes behavioral patterns and can assess a person's character.
> 
> 
> Which is the function you are repulsed by in others, and are the least likely to use ?
> ...


Hm. If I tell you a bit about myself, will it help? I dunno which one I relate to the most. I am reading the dichotomies... 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> Hm. If I tell you a bit about myself, will it help? I dunno which one I relate to the most. I am reading the dichotomies...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


Learning about your personality traits probably won't point to anything specific. I don't generally type people at the moment, but I thought you might be able to make use of some well-meaning guidance, haha.

Just do your best to answer based on the descriptions I provided-- Choosing dichotomies will help a great deal. 

Ultimately, it's down to you, though.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Learning about your personality traits probably won't point to anything specific. I don't generally type people at the moment, but I thought you might be able to make use of some well-meaning guidance, haha.
> 
> Just do your best to answer based on the descriptions I provided-- Choosing dichotomies will help a great deal.
> 
> Ultimately, it's down to you, though.


The only problem is that I feel like I might confuse myself more, 'cause I feel like I can relate to Se-Ti-Fi-Ni. Or something along those lines. Some of these functions I feel I near use equally. I'll try narrow it down, but it will be hard.

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

-


----------

